# It may be time to part company with my co-op



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

How do you handle these transitions with your kids? It may be time to part company with my co-op. We are moving in different directions, and I am pretty sure that what they are doing next year will not meet ANY of my educational goals (except writing, and well, I'm the teacher for that class.) That makes me sad. I would miss these folks. 
My kids will be EXCEEDINGLY unhappy with me if I drop it though. I need help thinking this one through...

Cindyc.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Something similar happened to us with two co-ops. One just did not have any classes we needed but my then 14 year old signed up for one class anyway just to have the social time. That did not work! My younger son and I would "hang out" in the car for the 2.5 hour time since the Parent who held the co-op decided no one could play in her yard but for students who paid........it was an hour drive EACH way.....so 4.5 hours for my 14 year old to "chat" around at a 30 min lunch......we had to stop that one.

The other co-op also did not have classes we needed but we did continue for lunch time and outings for a while. That worked better but the site moved too far away and we gradually stopped.

For me it has been my boys who wanted to stop a group before I was ready. Every time I would try to delay separation, the boys would encourage the end. I listen to them now!

Sorry to go on so long.......maybe you can do lunch time or outings with the co-op until you decide if you want to sign back up or just stop going.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea, I had considered the field trip thing... I think I am going to finish out my commitment for the year. But next year is completely up in the air. I am talking with the co-op leader about it. We'll see. I know that my two oldest will not be going back. They are not going to do the Jr. high component for next year. So if we go back it will be only for the younger three.

Cindyc.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Is there a nearby park or family friendly restaurant/diner? You could take a lesson, book, etc and just order coffee, cola, etc. And spend time with your son like that instead of in the car. Are there any other moms in the same situation? You could meet at the park.
We did not participate in any co-ops this past year & we've done fine. The main reason we quit was that they switched to a year at a time. (It used to be 6 weeks a session & I really liked that) They also changed to a more "school" format for the only choices (2 for each grade/s) That just did not appeal to our family.
Now a few of us families have been meeting 2x a month at a park. It's not a "co-op" but our children enjoy this more than sitting in a class. They get to run, play & fish at the park. 
We have talked about getting together at each others houses from time to time too if we wanted to have a "class" type thing here and there. Like crafts, science experiments, country studies w/everyone bringing a food, whatever that particular mom is good at or would like to share.
To me that is more of a co-op. 
The co-ops around here have changed and it is getting more & more expensive & lasting longer & longer. I guess that appeals to some, but not us!


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I guess you need to figure out what you want out of the co-op and if it isn't meeting your needs, then it might be time to move on.

My co-op is gym, art and music. I, personally, don't need any of it. The kids take swim, dh is a music teacher and we get piano and what not here, and art.. well, none of mine are art inclined, so it doesn't matter to me. But, my kids LOVE it... 2 times a month they go from 9AM-12PM. They get to be with their friends, have some fun, get some exercise and sing some. I have enough "structured" time here at home, they (and I) need that more relaxed time. But, there are some that don't like the way our co-op runs and have opted out. That is fine, we all have different needs and goals of what we want. 

I am not one to have my kids dictate what we will or will not do. BUT..... I will say my kids love of co-op is what keeps me there. I can do w/out it, but they really NEED that time. So, I just bite the bullet and go.  Plus, I do love the families and moms and enjoy myself when we are there... just getting out of the house w/ 6 kids is difficult sometimes! 

Just keep praying about it, talking to dh about it and make your decision from there.


Jenn


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

JennNY said:


> I guess you need to figure out what you want out of the co-op and if it isn't meeting your needs, then it might be time to move on.
> 
> My co-op is gym, art and music. I, personally, don't need any of it. The kids take swim, dh is a music teacher and we get piano and what not here, and art.. well, none of mine are art inclined, so it doesn't matter to me. But, my kids LOVE it... 2 times a month they go from 9AM-12PM. They get to be with their friends, have some fun, get some exercise and sing some. I have enough "structured" time here at home, they (and I) need that more relaxed time. But, there are some that don't like the way our co-op runs and have opted out. That is fine, we all have different needs and goals of what we want.
> 
> ...


I have five, so I know what you mean.  Our co-op is NOT relaxed at all. They get time to "chat" at lunch, but there is very little play time. ...and there is homework. Last year, they had play time after lunch. This year it got taken over by math competition team. The main reason I have stayed is that the kids get to practice long-term relationship skills. But now they have decided not to do Jr. high next year, so my jr. high kids won't get that anyway...

Anyway, thanks for the encouragement.

Cindy


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Cindy,
I wouldn't like that co-op either! LOL But then, I am not looking for an "academic" co-op. We do enough of that here. But, I can see the benefits of having such a co-op. I have several friends who are in a co-op w/regular classes and homework and all and love it! It would just be too much for me. I like the 2 times a month, I can't imagine going every week or several times a week. eeeeeeeeeeek! 

Is there anything else around, that would meet your needs? 

JennNY


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

JennNY said:


> Cindy,
> I wouldn't like that co-op either! LOL But then, I am not looking for an "academic" co-op. We do enough of that here. But, I can see the benefits of having such a co-op. I have several friends who are in a co-op w/regular classes and homework and all and love it! It would just be too much for me. I like the 2 times a month, I can't imagine going every week or several times a week. eeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> Is there anything else around, that would meet your needs?
> ...


Since I posted this a few days ago, there has been a turn-of-events. (dh has a third interview for a job in Seattle WA next week. We are currently in TN.) 
This is the reason I started looking at online things again (from the other thread about high school). I looked at them last year, then decided to do the co-op again. SO, I THINK I am just gonna finish out my year with this co-op (hopefully we will get to finish the school year before we have to move again). Then see what happens with the job before making any changes. 
Cindyc.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

Sometimes life has a way to making your decisions for you. Or at least making some of the "harder" ones a bit easier.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Kee Wan said:


> Sometimes life has a way to making your decisions for you. Or at least making some of the "harder" ones a bit easier.


 Very true!

Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

uuggh! what I would give for any co-op at all!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> uuggh! what I would give for any co-op at all!


Yes, I can see that it would be very good in your situation. Have you thought about online classes? Some of them are actual virtual classrooms, where you log in at a certain time, and you have "class" with the other kids. You can ask questions of the teacher etc... It might make her feel more like she is in "school". I do hope you find some answers. 

Cindyc.


----------

